# choke tubes



## diverken159 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Diverken159 Here. Dose anyone know what the tightest coke constriction is to shoot oobuck lead shot, before messing up the patten or the shot.


----------



## Songdog (Feb 2, 2010)

alot of that depends on the gun I shoot a Dead dog choke tube by primos I think ( I will CHeck) and winchester coyote loads.


----------



## sonofdsouth72 (Feb 8, 2010)

anybody know anything about the howler choke or dog pound chokes looking for a new choke jsut looking for info on these .


----------

